# EASTside Toronto: Ravines, Posh, Vics, Grit, && Density!!



## The 'Sauga (Aug 3, 2004)

**MIA, are the ravine and the posh neighbourhood (Rosedale) pics. I'll upload and post them late.

Okay, so before I start I m apologize for the overall lack of quality and skill of the photographs. They were most taken in horrid and rainy conditions and often photos were rushed because this as one of the few times I have ever done a phototour all by myself, so I felt quite uncomfortable taking shots of random urban scenes with people around and often in sketchy neighourhoods.

So anyways, without any further delays here are my pics:

Collier Street, a nice side street east of Rosedale and Yorkville lined with Victorians.


















































































The Manulife headquarters building on Bloor Street East



















Nice church across the street














































Looking down Jarvis Street.










Despite being an infamously hideous pomo building, the Rogers building did provide me with this awesome perspective










This led to some nice back street with some nice Vics...forgot what the street name was though... =\














































Now we reach St. Jamestown, a series of apartment complexes that constitute one of TO's densest areas...also known to be a gritty area.










Sherbourne Street










Hong Kong style density shot! lol










The former beautiful Second Empire, Knights of Columbus building now going to have a 32 storey condo built behind it










Dayumm!!! (Yeah I'm obsessive over Vics)
































































Didn't notice this was a funeral home until now, hope it's not a bad omen =(



















I love this church



















Earl Street, a hidden gem of a street lined with also nice Vics









































































Some nice Jarvis mansions



















Don't get what all the hype about Jarvis being a notoriously slutty area is...I didn't notice any hookers here =\










This led to another neat little back street leading to Church Street










Church Street, ironically named while being the home of Toronto's gay community























































Jarvis Collegiate



















Thats gotta be the nicest "Mac's" in Toronto




























The Radio City condo and National Ballet School complex, modern and historic in absolute harmony










Almost impossible to capture a shot of this building because of the trees in the way



















Blurry but nice view of the Carlton Street streetwall. Almost died in the process of taking this photo...damn you Mercedes Benz :hell: 










Allan Gardens, almost totally deserted on this rainy day










Only me, some random hobos, and a helluva lot of nasty pidgeons





































This portion of Sherbourne Street is infamously filled with some of the "unclassiest" people in town. =( Nice buildings though...



















This church might look nice and harmless but is actually a shelter for numerous homeless people and druggies



















Yeah, the rain started to REALLY pour now, but I remained determined




























Yuck and poo, Dundas Street East, IMO possibly the worse part of town




























Around here, I encountered about 3 prostitutes, the skankiest and in my case the first hookers I've ever met in the city =(



















Sure hella happy to leave that area










Some French school downtown










More row homes










Beuatiful Georgian row homes on Jarvis



















The Merchandise Lofts building










St. Michael's Catholic Boys Choir School. I actually was given a chance to audition a place at this school but never made it, thus hindering my potential future music vocals career...meh never believed I stood much of a chance anyways...



















St.Mike's Cathedral, my fav in the city










Massey Hall



















Back alley grit! 



















Looking up Yonge Street










Okay okay, I broke my own rules here. This isn't exactly an east side downtown shot but I couldn't resist, I loved the angle



















The Confederation Life Building, this street scene looked very London-ish to me










Victoria Street, very underrated










Excelsior Life complex










SP!RE, the new condo, a modernist beau










The Rosewater supper club building, a remnant of the former grandeur and class of Toronto Street










The King Edward hotel along King Street East





































Colbourne Street










The British Colonial building










Front Street East has my favourite building in the city





































The Gooderham building, the original Flatiron























































Random shots of KIng Street while going home on the streetcar




























To be finished...


----------



## Top Gear (Sep 19, 2005)

nice shots!


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Great tour!!
I haven't been to T.O since I left 2 years ago. im hopefully coming back in three years though,
lol, coffee times gone high end.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

I just love Toronto.


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Excellent pictures of Toronto!


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

I love TO


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

Great pics. Thank for showing us an amazing part of Toronto.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

love to live in those streets.


----------

